# some gbr fry



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

from the other day... german blue ram fry at 6 wks...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I love them thanks for sharing. Can't really tell from the photo how big they are.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

they only about 0.75 inches...growing fast now though.


----------

